# Lock The Internet



## ramakanta (Apr 30, 2013)

Is there any procedure to Lock the internet . Please help me ..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2013)

Where would you like to lock the internet? Lock  as in block access from your PC?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> Is there any procedure to Lock the internet . Please help me ..



be more descriptive while asking questions....couldn't understand what u need?


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 30, 2013)

I think he needs to shut down the whole internet


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 30, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> I think he needs to shut down the whole internet



isnt that easy.. just pull the cable running into the system so hard that the pin breaks or get stuck in the socket and there wont be any trouble of internet untill the system is fixed?


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 30, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> isnt that easy.. just pull the cable running into the system so hard that the pin breaks or get stuck in the socket and there wont be any trouble of internet untill the system is fixed?



No, he wants to shut the "whole" internet, so no one in the world can access it.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2013)

I think Anonymous can help you with that 

BTW, what connection do you have? If your connection uses PPPoE, you can disable it from your modem and create a regular connection in Windows and login using username and password that the ISP provided you with. (I am assuming that you are using BSNL).

PS: Dude, you better not be trolling.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 30, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think Anonymous can help you with that
> 
> BTW, what connection do you have? If your connection uses PPPoE, you can disable it from your modem and create a regular connection in Windows and login using username and password that the ISP provided you with. (I am assuming that you are using BSNL).
> 
> PS: Dude, you better not be trolling.



actually no one can help you wit that even if you are trolling. There are so many unknown linakges of internet communication that theoretically you cannot shut down the internet unless you have a really powerful emp bomb lying around. And even if you detonate that people are going to die.


----------



## ramakanta (May 1, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Where would you like to lock the internet? Lock  as in block access from your PC?



Yes, sir . I want to lock internet on my PC only , means , when I want to open any browser , it should be lock down ( password protected/ or any things). thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2013)

Which are the browsers you have? 

How to Password Protect Internet Explorer | eHow.com

How do I password protect logging into the web browser? | Firefox Support Forum | Mozilla Support

Password Protect Google Chrome using Simple Startup Password


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Which are the browsers you have?
> 
> How to Password Protect Internet Explorer | eHow.com
> 
> ...



one can still go to my computer, and type in the address in the search bar.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2013)

> one can still go to my computer, and type in the address in the search bar.


 That will start-up IE and it won't be working as it will already be blocked.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> That will start-up IE and it won't be working as it will already be blocked.



ohk, it does.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> it wont, try it.



Works fine here. Even when I type address in My Computer, and say I try to open a website after 10 secs I get the prompt for password.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 1, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> Yes, sir . I want to lock internet on my PC only , means , when I want to open any browser , it should be lock down ( password protected/ or any things). thanks.



Why not use a Antivirus which have the features of blocking internet (or parental filter)


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Works fine here. Even when I type address in My Computer, and say I try to open a website after 10 secs I get the prompt for password.



yes i was wrong edited


----------

